

Show HN: Safely share and compare your Startup Engineer Salary - interleave

Hi HN,<p>This is a mixture between a Show and Ask HN. I really appreciate your time and thoughts on this.<p>My name is Alexis and I would like to show you something I&#x27;ve been working on on the technical side: It&#x27;s called Huddle Metrics.<p>Huddle Metrics is basically a safe place for you to anonymously share and compare sensitive data with your community. Sort of like a very controlled collaborative spreadsheet, really. Or a survey. But hopefully better.<p>Think engineering salary and your equity in the company.<p>Information that you track yourself but that&#x27;s too taboo to share. If a pool of the data existed, however, it would be beneficial to you contributing because you would get to see what&#x27;s market.<p>After running a pilot Huddle throughout this year with a bunch of startups, my friend Adrian and I created a system that allows you to create any sort of Huddle or &quot;Data Community&quot; for different topics.<p>For demo-purposes I&#x27;ve created a Huddle around Startup Engineer Salaries because I&#x27;ve seen this discussion come up a bunch of times and I&#x27;m an engineer myself.<p>To get an idea please check out http:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.huddlemetrics.com&#x2F;start&#x2F;1040592633 (This is super raw and imperfect but I feel it works well enough)<p>To the non-engineering public here at HN: I&#x27;d love to open the discussion further than the demo and hear what you think would be other immensely valuable metrics to share and compare with the HN community.<p>Again, thank you for your time and consideration and please comment away with ideas, criticism and metrics you would like to see shared!<p>With best wishes,<p>Alexis
======
zck
The first thing I see is that in the bar chart, you've sorted the salaries
ASCIIbetically. This is a problem^1, as this is not what users expect.

I can't exactly put my finger on it, but I'm finding the filtering confusing.
Perhaps because I can't see all the data at first, I'm not sure what I expect
to see after filtering.

[1] [http://blog.codinghorror.com/sorting-for-humans-natural-
sort...](http://blog.codinghorror.com/sorting-for-humans-natural-sort-order/)

~~~
interleave
Gotcha, on load, the table is sorted by columns[0] but it should sort salaries
by numerical value when you click on that columns' header and not ASCII (Thank
you for the link!)

On the landing-page you can't see the pagination but if you click through to
the demo that's there and maybe that way less confusing. I get it though. The
filtering isn't perfect yet and it's good to hear what you're struggling with
to understand.

------
castig
Looks great! Can I sign up on this demo site and get a working account? Or is
it for businesses only?

~~~
interleave
Good questions. This is really just a demo, but if there is more interest I'll
happily create a production version!

But it's definitely not just for businesses. You could create a Huddle around
pretty much any interesting topic/metric.

What would be an important metric that matters to you?

------
kpjayanth
Look cool

